# What is this?



## biker (May 25, 2020)

Is this a rebadged Schwinn and what year is it?


----------



## Dave K (May 25, 2020)

Possibly OG badge.  Looks like the metalic blue used on Louisville Cycle Supply badge bikes.  1941


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2020)

Now that's a Schwinn I can ride


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2020)

Looks legit to me. I don't know what antique store that was at but it would have came home unless they were asking something really crazy. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (May 25, 2020)

Looks original to me! Sweet bike and rad color, bet it would clean up nicely! I'd be proud to have in my collection!! Nice


----------



## John G04 (May 25, 2020)

I’m not into cantilevers usually but this one is super super nice


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 25, 2020)

Cool canti


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2020)

@cyclingday @barnyguey


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2020)

1941 Schwinn built, Columbus Cycle and Sporting Goods, Roadmaster.
One of the few badge names they used, so not too unusual there, but that Opal Blue color most certainly is.
What’s up with that?


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> 1941 Schwinn built, Columbus Cycle and Sporting Goods, Roadmaster.
> One of the few badge names they used, so not too unusual there, but that Opal Blue color most certainly is.
> What’s up with that?




Red, blue, and green opalescent with ivory trim or gold box pins were available in 41. @Dave K used to own a cool crusty straight bar in this color combo. 

I love this B6, thanks for posting.


----------



## hzqw2l (May 26, 2020)

That's cool.  So who's going to be the high bidder now that it's been outed?


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2020)

24% buyers premium. 
Ouch!


----------



## John G04 (May 26, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> That's cool.  So who's going to be the high bidder now that it's been outed?




Hopefully someone that’ll clean it up and ride it!


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2020)

It’s kind of odd, that the rack discolored so much, compared to the rest of the bike.
I’d be tempted to upgrade that to the chrome top option, and go with a dual drum brake set  on the wheels.
This bike has the potential to be really stunning.
I’d take it to the next CWC ride, and show those guys what a real Roadmaster looks like.
Lol!


----------



## Carlos0056 (May 26, 2020)

What price does it have


----------



## deepsouth (May 26, 2020)

Where is it listed?


----------



## hzqw2l (May 26, 2020)

It's at $1100.  Add 30.5% (6.5 tax and 24 premium).

So. $1485.

Plus shipping.


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks legit to me. I don't know what antique store that was at but it would have came home unless they were asking something really crazy. V/r Shawn




Agree, for sure.


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> 24% buyers premium.
> Ouch!




That is nuts


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> It’s kind of odd, that the rack discolored so much, compared to the rest of the bike.
> I’d be tempted to upgrade that to the chrome top option, and go with a dual drum brake set  on the wheels.
> This bike has the potential to be really stunning.
> I’d take it to the next CWC ride, and show those guys what a real Roadmaster looks like.
> Lol!




And take that ugly ass Delta box off the frame


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2020)

Yeah, and you know, the shipping and handling charge will be at a premium too.
So the price of just getting it to your shop is going to be a stunner.
Then you have to factor in the upgrade costs just to make it the stunner it has the potential to be.
This one is going to be a labor of love, throw caution to the wind, you only live once, money’s no object kind of endeavor.
Good luck, fellas!
May the best man win!
This one looks like it really deserves the Midas touch.


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2020)

Hope someone here gets it and treats it right with just some cleanup and service.


----------



## saladshooter (May 26, 2020)

Sounds like Marty is on a mission to own it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2020)

I'd just leave it. Why make it something it never was? It's already something pretty special. Wait...did I just praise a Schwinn! Damn...it must be cool. Good luck to you guys. I'll be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2020)

Ahh!
Mike, you’re too much of a purist.
You’re telling me, that you’d leave that ugly Delta battery box on there and ride it without the rack attached to the frame?
Yeah, those grips are a real winner.
Those roachy rims are pretty special too!
I’m not talking about anything that wasn’t available on the options list, and isn’t in original condition.
You know, this one could be a mind blower in the right hands.
I don’t think, I’ll be a player, because I’ve got my hands full with some other projects right now, as well as some household expenses that need attention.
But, I did register for the auction just in case some of you guys get all weak in the knees at the last moment. Lol!


----------



## biker (May 26, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> It's at $1100.  Add 30.5% (6.5 tax and 24 premium).
> 
> So. $1485.
> 
> Plus shipping.



Is it worth that much?


----------



## biker (May 26, 2020)

Does anyone have one like this in the color combo?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Ahh!
> Mike, you’re too much of a purist.
> You’re telling me, that you’d leave that ugly Delta battery box on there and ride it without the rack attached to the frame?
> Yeah, those grips are a real winner.
> ...



I'd definitely get rid of that battery box and grips, fix the carrier and clean up the rims to match the rest of the bike. Its not my rodeo, so I'll be watching from afar as I stated previously. Good luck to the winner and do what you like. I just hope they don't repaint it!


----------



## John G04 (May 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd definitely get rid of that battery box and grips, fix the carrier and clean up the rims to match the rest of the bike. Its not my rodeo, so I'll be watching from afar as I stated previously. Good luck to the winner and do what you like. I just hope they don't repaint it!





If this gets repainted or clear coated than it will be registered as a CABE war crime


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Is it worth that much?



Yep!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2020)

It wouldn't surprise me to see something over $3k by the time its all said and done. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (May 26, 2020)

Should turn out pretty with all original paint too!


----------



## saladshooter (May 26, 2020)

This bike is suite! Send me the auction link. I'll add it to my Roadmaster collection.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> This bike is suite! Send me the auction link. I'll add it to my Roadmaster collection.




Not that hard to figure out. And, you have almost 2 weeks left to bid!


----------



## BatWaves (May 26, 2020)

Shout out to the guy who posted this and ruined it for the people already registered watching this auction. Thanks! Don’t forget the 24% buyers premium plus ship...


----------



## hzqw2l (May 26, 2020)

Chances this one would fly under the radar was really low.  I got an alert last Wednesday.

Blame goes to the internet search engines...


----------



## BFGforme (May 26, 2020)

BatWaves said:


> Shout out to the guy who posted this and ruined it for the people already registered watching this auction. Thanks! Don’t forget the 24% buyers premium plus ship...



Everyone has known about it for a while now!!!


----------



## Oilit (May 27, 2020)

Since the cat's out of the bag anyway...








						1930s 40s Roadmaster bicycle - Jun 10, 2020 | Atlee Raber Auctions in OH
					

Appears to have original leather seat although leather is cracking and has an area of missing leather. Has head badge... on Jun 10, 2020




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## Oilit (May 27, 2020)

And meanwhile, in the same auction...








						Roadmaster bicycle - May 28, 2020 | Atlee Raber Auctions in OH
					

Needs new tires. . on May 28, 2020




					www.liveauctioneers.com
				



Human nature never changes. The prettiest girl in the room gets ALL the attention.


----------



## biker (May 27, 2020)

Good lord. This thing is getting more attention than an Aerocycle.


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2020)

It’s funny, how a thin little coat of paint can make all the difference.
I guess it’s kind of like the Earths atmosphere.
A thin little Opalescent Blue layer makes this one the jewel of the Solar System.
Yeah, somebody’s going to pay triple the market value, and then they’re going to re paint it.
Come on!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

Oilit said:


> And meanwhile, in the same auction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a Schwinn guy so BUT that color on the Schwinn sure is dirty purrrty. No worries I am not bidding on either lmao


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> It’s funny, how a thin little coat of paint can make all the difference.
> I guess it’s kind of like the Earths atmosphere.
> A thin little Opalescent Blue layer makes this one the jewel of the Solar System.
> Yeah, somebody’s going to pay triple the market value, and then they’re going to re paint it.
> Come on!



If I had it there would be no repaint. Just a good clean & lube. That paint won't ever be matched properly.


----------



## Oilit (May 27, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Not a Schwinn guy so BUT that color on the Schwinn sure is dirty purrrty. No worries I am not bidding on either lmao



Me neither. Either bike would be a good rider, but if you want one to show off to your buddies, there's no question. It's all in what you want, and what you're willing to do to get it. Miss America is out of my league, but Miss Polk County Pumpkin Queen might be in reach. Are there wingmen in bicycle auctions?


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2020)

How much does it weigh?  Are these big Schwinnies rideable?  Does the cool color make it faster?  How many of these 41 bikes were made?
Many questions about these heavy and useless bikes continue to go unanswered.  A collector-driven sickness seems to have been drug to the forefront with this tanker.  What is it with AS bikes?   I would give maybe $500 at the most because of the paint color combination, strip and part out the un-needed assesories. then hot-rod it.    I am sure these comments could get me booted from this site or forever hated by the scwhinn-heads, so I am just kidding of course!    It is a cool, orig.-looking rig that was not stripped clean and you don't see that very often..


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Me neither. Either bike would be a good rider, but if you want one to show off to your buddies, there's no question. It's all in what you want, and what you're willing to do to get it. Miss America is out of my league, but Miss Polk County Pumpkin Queen might be in reach. Are there wingmen in bicycle auctions?



Idk about Miss Polk County Pumpkin Queen but I've always preferred my women on the thicker side and my bicycles cheaper LOL. The prices some pay for these bikes .... I have bought guns, cars, and other very useful stuff for less. Idk about wingmen but I want to be adopted by some of these guys as their long lost hobby son hahaha


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

SKPC said:


> How much does it weigh?  Are these big Schwinnies rideable?  Does the cool color make it faster?  How many of these 41 bikes were made?
> Many questions about these heavy and useless bikes continue to go unanswered.  A collector-driven sickness seems to have been drug to the forefront with this tanker.  What is it with AS bikes?   I would give maybe $500 at the most because of the paint color combination, strip and part out the un-needed assesories. then hot-rod it.    I am sure these comments could get me booted from this site or forever hated by the scwhinn-heads, so I am just kidding of course!  It is a cool, orig.-looking rig that was not stripped clean for sure..



Your fate is now sealed  lol.


----------



## BFGforme (May 27, 2020)

At$1300 with lot's of days left.... hopefully Santee doesn't get it and blow it apart like he did with that poor motorbike for the shorty lever... LoL


----------



## hzqw2l (May 27, 2020)

Anybody driving to ohio to save 14% ?


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2020)

A friend indeed, is a friend in Ohio.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 27, 2020)

For a price I'd drive to Ohio lol. I have family in W.V so it wouldn't be a biggie. Somebody bought an expensive bike and blew it apart for a shift lever ? No wonder some of these bikes go so high ; some people see them straight as parts & profits


----------



## hzqw2l (May 27, 2020)

I'm about 4 hours away.  Not worth the drive to me since it would probably force bad economic decision-making and less space in my basement.


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2020)

Love me a Schwinn/Roadmaster!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Anybody driving to ohio to save 14% ?



Nope


----------



## biker (May 28, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> This bike is suite! Send me the auction link. I'll add it to my Roadmaster collection.



Anyone who can't spell sweet doesn't need to know.


----------



## saladshooter (May 28, 2020)

Stick to posting chic pics.  


ronbug said:


> Anyone who can't spell sweet doesn't need to know.


----------



## biker (May 28, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Stick to posting chic pics.



Lurking but not liking?


----------



## John G04 (May 28, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Nope




if you get it whatever, but clean it up nicely and ride once and awhile


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2020)

John G04 said:


> if you get it whatever, but clean it up nicely and ride once and awhile



I’ll let you Ride it if you want to..I just don’t live in a very good riding area for classic antique bicycles It’s been 111 for the past three days no fun I don’t get the privilege  of riding at the beach every day but I sure wish I did


----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2020)

Not worth having anything to nice when you live a block away from the beach, just a waste of money! At least schwinn chrome is really good....


----------



## BatWaves (May 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Everyone has known about it for a while now!!!




I remember how secretive the Iron Ranch Auction was last summer. I walked away with 2 bicycles $400 And that included the sellers premium . One of the bicycles was aN original paint teens Iver Archbar. The other is better left unsaid lol.


----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2020)

BatWaves said:


> I remember how secretive the Iron Ranch Auction was last summer. I walked away with 2 bicycles $400 And that included the sellers premium . One of the bicycles was aN original paint teens Iver Archbar. The other is better left unsaid lol.



Why unsaid? Everyone else brags on here....


----------



## Kombicol (May 31, 2020)

BatWaves said:


> I remember how secretive the Iron Ranch Auction was last summer. I walked away with 2 bicycles $400 And that included the sellers premium . One of the bicycles was aN original paint teens Iver Archbar. The other is better left unsaid lol.




Pics of the iver?


----------



## BatWaves (May 31, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Why unsaid? Everyone else brags on here....




I’m not big on bragging unless the topic of convo is of the same or similar bike. Just how I am.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2020)

I'll save some of you some time. This is still sitting pretty at $1600 and 9 days +  hours to go. Hope the high bidder doesn't think he's home free, all he will get is the bragging rights for being an over anxious high bidder for numerous days.


----------



## deepsouth (May 31, 2020)

$1600 + $488 buyer's premium & sales tax. I'm sure shipping won't be very reasonable
either. Getting interesting to see how far someone will go.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

I know of couple deep pockets waiting till the last minute, so whoever is holding it now better glot for the short time...


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I realize I'm in the minority on this one, but, I think the bike looks absolutely hideous in that color.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 1, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> I realize I'm in the minority on this one, but, I think the bike looks absolutely hideous in that color.



I would agree if this was a repaint....

But I'd take 80 year old hideous original paint and be happy to own what may be the only one remaining.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

Sucks that the guy that will probably win this will have it blown apart before he even gets it like that last one everyone was talking about....


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Sucks that the guy that will probably win this will have it blown apart before he even gets it like that last one everyone was talking about....



Just to let You All Know I have this bike parted out already & will be painting this frame hot pink for a modern day Whizzer build. If you want it then It's Goin' to Cost ya


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Just to let You All Know I have this bike parted out already & will be painting this frame hot pink for a modern day Whizzer build. If you want it then It's Goin' to Cost ya



That will be cool, start a thread so we can see the progress...


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That will be cool, start a thread so we can see the progress...



Will Do. That way Nobody on here has to ever worry about who got it and if they want to ever sell it etc. I am not a Schwinn fanatic so it'll be Ok when I seal it's fate


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

With fees and taxes I think we are beyond parting. Not like this has a crossbar, pogo, fender bomb, etc... I think last man standing will pay handsomely for an odd color ‘41 that will clean-up nicely. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> With fees and taxes I think we are beyond parting. Not like this has a crossbar, pogo, fender bomb, etc... I think last man standing will pay handsomely for an odd color ‘41 that will clean-up nicely. V/r Shawn



I said Hot Pink and this is what's goin' to happen 



May even add some pink & silver glitter to the mix


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 2, 2020)

Can't wait to see the pink wizzer, gonna be one sweet ride!


----------



## biker (Jun 2, 2020)

BatWaves said:


> I remember how secretive the Iron Ranch Auction was last summer. I walked away with 2 bicycles $400 And that included the sellers premium . One of the bicycles was aN original paint teens Iver Archbar. The other is better left unsaid lol.



Is the unsaid that rusted out Bluebird?


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> With fees and taxes I think we are beyond parting. Not like this has a crossbar, pogo, fender bomb, etc... I think last man standing will pay handsomely for an odd color ‘41 that will clean-up nicely. V/r Shawn



So how high is the estimate now?  Last week it was 3k total.  Today its at 1600 + Fees.

Not much to get to 3k. Once it goes over 2k. $250 BID increment kicks in.

Will be fun to watch.


----------



## biker (Jun 2, 2020)

I am ready.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 2, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Can't wait to see the pink wizzer, gonna be one sweet ride!



You know Nobody could knock a sweet ass whizzer done right ....even if it is hot pink lmfao


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 3, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I'll save some of you some time. This is still sitting pretty at $1600 and 9 days +  hours to go. Hope the high bidder doesn't think he's home free, all he will get is the bragging rights for being an over anxious high bidder for numerous days.



Probably a repeat of 2019 Copake; a Blue/White Monark 5 Bar @~ $1000. est. was $5000 ++ by the time it got home..... Good fortune guys! BUT, please treat it as it should be, Respect the old survivor! (we need respect!)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Todays the day. Time to whip out those big boy wallets, step up to the plate, and swing away! Good luck V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jun 10, 2020)

My guess is $3,200 before buyers premium. Hopefully it goes to a good home!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 10, 2020)

3,700 plus buyers premium! Somebody wanted it bad


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2020)

_*Who's the winner ??? 
Anyone we know  ??? *_


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2020)

If my math is right that’s over $4800 before shipping! Sometimes ya just gotta have it! Not me. V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 10, 2020)

$4865 and some change. Add shipping and you're over 5 grand.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 10, 2020)

Cool bike though. Hope we see it again somewhere..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2020)

_*Someone mentioned there local tax as well ... another 6.5% ... and yes shipping ... wish I was closer .. I would've gone - saw - and maybe bid on that bad boy .. loads of potential there .. Hope the new owner is a member here & shares the *resurrection* of this untouched original garage sale find ... clean up the chrome .. replace those grips & remove the battery holder .. embrace history .. regrease her & ride her once again .. you'll both be happy .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *_


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)

I topped out at $3,000
The fees on that one were going to be a killer.
Now that it’s all said and done.
Congrats to the new owner.
I know, it’s not saying much, but I’ve never seen another one like that.
I too, think that bike will clean up to be a stunner!
Almost 5K for a Schwinn B6 is pretty good validation for the Schwinn built bike.
Hopefully the new owner will post up some glamour shots in the B6 thread, once they get it all set up to their liking.
Fun!
That’s what it’s all about!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 10, 2020)

It's Extremely difficult to find a factory unique Schwinn. Gotta step up when it presents itself!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> It's Extremely difficult to find a factory unique Schwinn. Gotta step up when it presents itself!



That's a pretty tall step!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 17, 2020)

Oilit said:


> That's a pretty tall step!




it's all relative to how tall you're steppin


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 17, 2020)

You know what they say about a fool and his money....he dies with it.

The eagle has landed.








Be awhile before it gets cleaned up.  Have to be extra careful.  Did remove the delta battery holder.
Looks better already.




Will post again when the Schwinn Roadmaster is ready to roll.


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2020)

As I said before " Love me a Schwinn Roadmaster"


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2020)

Beautiful! Glad it went to a good home where it’ll be cleaned up and not parted!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2020)

Fantastic!
Congratulations, John.
Money gets printed and spent every single day.
The Opalescent Blue, Schwinn built Roadmaster was only made in 1941, and as for now, you have the only one left.
That my friend, is priceless!
Be sure, and post it in the B6 thread when you get it all dialed in.
Thanks!


----------

